# No dealer installed noses...



## Rampart (Nov 23, 2005)

How come there are so few GTO's with the dealer installed front and rear facia? I love the look of the inset grill and trim package between the pipes.

Or am I just a total flamer about this and don't know it yet?


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Count me among those who think the car looks just right as-is. I felt the same way about my C5 Corvette, too, and the Z-28 Camaro I had before that.

There's a huge aftermarket that'll sell you all sorts of bolt-ons, baubles and bric-a-brac to tack on to all three vehicles. I don't deny anyone the right to personalize his vehicle; sometimes it actually turns out okay. But I think the Goat's smooth nose and nicely integrated bumpers, side skirts and wing are just fine, thank you very much. Window tint will remain my only "mod."


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Absolutely, I have started a thread on this before. This thing looks sweet from stock to my surprise because every vehicle I have ever owned needed at least rims, tail pipes, grilles, you know where I am going, but this car has smooth lines and I think needs nothing other than what he said a good tint job which is on the horizon. I think a lot has to do with there are so few on the road so we dont feel ordinary. :cool


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

My goat is pure stock but I have thought about doing some internal modifications....any suggestions?


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

personally, the rear of the SAP is one of the ugliest things i've seen on a "production" car. That said, I like the front, will probably do it one day, but have other things to do first.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

GOATGIRL said:


> My goat is pure stock but I have thought about doing some internal modifications....any suggestions?



GMM ripshift and some suspension work


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

When it comes to the suspension, what works best? I mainly do highway driving with a little bit of city driving...there's also a lot of road construction and I don't want to beat it to death!


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

GOATGIRL said:


> My goat is pure stock but I have thought about doing some internal modifications....any suggestions?


big fuzzy dice.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

DallasSleeper said:


> big fuzzy dice.


NICE!!! How big and how fuzzy?:rofl:


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

Don't get me started.:rofl:


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

HotRodGuy said:


> GMM ripshift and some suspension work


Define some suspension work? Where would you start?


----------

